# The Official 12/16 - 12/17 Storm Discussion Thread



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2007)

Watching the weather tonight they were talking about the string of storms coming through this week. Thursday/Friday sound really good for the hunter trip. And then he hinted at a big coastal storm brewing for Sunday and Monday and wouldn't talk more about it since it wasn't in the 5 day. Anyone else hear anything yet?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 10, 2007)

I heard this storm could also bring major snow to the megalopis from Washington DC to Boston...it could shut-down airports and cripple the northeast..


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 11, 2007)

This storm has been on the GFS for some time. I think the theory is that the 17th time frame is where the NAO and the other pacific index (can't think of name right now) are both flipping around - and that's a good time for storms. 

We'll see however...my guess is a rain event.


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I heard this storm could also bring major snow to the megalopis from Washington DC to Boston...it could shut-down airports and cripple the northeast..



that would be nice, as long as it continues to track north into the mts.  
But kinda early to be talking about 6 days from now, eh?


----------



## noski (Dec 11, 2007)

billski said:


> that would be nice, as long as it continues to track north into the mts.
> But kinda early to be talking about 6 days from now, eh?


The weather word is 1-2' (feet, mind you) in central/northern Greens Sunday late into Monday. Maybe this will be the winter of Monday Storms....


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I heard this storm could also bring major snow to the megalopis from Washington DC to Boston...it could shut-down airports and cripple the northeast..





billski said:


> that would be nice, as long as it continues to track north into the mts.
> But kinda early to be talking about 6 days from now, eh?



Yeah, really. Easy on the hype there, GSS. Let's get through Thursday first, but there is a potential for something Sunday/Monday.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 11, 2007)

I took Monday off.  I love fall.


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm snake bitten. I have two big finals on monday and Tuesday and I have to drive to get to school. For the first time in my life i'm hoping for rain where I live instead of snow.


----------



## KingM (Dec 11, 2007)

Holy crap. Check out this graphic. Looks almost like the Valentine's blizzard from last year.

http://weblogs.marylandweather.com/2007/12/madman_sees_weekend_superstorm.html


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> I'm snake bitten. I have two big finals on monday and Tuesday and I have to drive to get to school. For the first time in my life i'm hoping for rain where I live instead of snow.



think of it this way.  there will be a lifetime of powder days awaiting you after school is done.


----------



## Mark_151 (Dec 11, 2007)

:beer::beer:


----------



## JD (Dec 11, 2007)

Please notice the Ullr skis tele.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> Yeah, really. Easy on the hype there, GSS. Let's get through Thursday first, but there is a potential for something Sunday/Monday.



I made that up but that's the kind of thing the local TV stations would say for ratings..


----------



## bobbutts (Dec 11, 2007)

Thursday is looking to be more of a southern event.. Like CT
Sunday looks like the real deal, plenty of moisture moving into arctic air.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks like this has been bumped up to a Saturday night through Sunday storm.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 12, 2007)

I like that better so Monday's ride is easy and I don't have to rush out.


----------



## koreshot (Dec 12, 2007)

Sunday and/or Monday could be some awesome skiing!!


----------



## danny p (Dec 12, 2007)

http://letstalkweather.com/bskiwx/entry.php?w=drweather&e_id=2063

I know lots of people aren't fond of Roemer (aka dr. weather) but I think he's dead on most of the time (i've only been listening to him for 3 years, so...).  Anway, he's saying this storm could drop *several feet* of snow.  Link should bring you to the free podcast, it's nice to hear a ski specific weather forecast.


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2007)

*Yours?*



danny p said:


> http://letstalkweather.com/bskiwx/entry.php?w=drweather&e_id=2063
> 
> I know lots of people aren't fond of Roemer (aka dr. weather) but I think he's dead on most of the time (i've only been listening to him for 3 years, so...).  Anway, he's saying this storm could drop *several feet* of snow.  Link should bring you to the free podcast, it's nice to hear a ski specific weather forecast.



I just listened.  IF Romer was right (that's a big IF), and as he said, there "could be, could be several feet of snow",  then I will be gone in a heartbeat and may not return for several days, fully abdicating all of my adult duties.

Actually, my threshold for full life abdication (in New England) is probably about 2 feet of snow.  Yours?

Which reminds me, I've got to go get my boards from the shop this afternoon....


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 12, 2007)

From Joshua Fox at MRG...

The jet stream will form a nice confluence area over the Canadian Maritimes providing interior New England with a chilly day Saturday including high temperatures which struggle to get past 10 on the mountain although the winds will be relatively calm. This confluence area is a key ingredient for what is to follow on Sunday as a major weather system approaches from the southwest. It is rather incredible actually to look at the upper air and surface maps and see so many things which are strikingly similar to Valentines Day 2007, a day which probably should be memorialized at MRG. In truth, it is dangerous for a prognosticator to make such analogies 4 days from the event and some key details are likely to change over the course of the next few days. With that said, there is very good agreement concerning a big noreaster this weekend, one which will provide the coast with a mix of snow, sleet, freezing rain and ice and one which will deal interior New England and much of northern New York a sizable snow event (and wind) or one that can be measured in feet. I don't want to get carried away here because it is early and hype as a tendency to fizzle. Another update in a day or two can probably zoom in on the details a little closer and we can go to work from there.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 12, 2007)

WWF-VT said:


> From Joshua Fox at MRG...
> 
> The jet stream will form a nice confluence area over the Canadian Maritimes providing interior New England with a chilly day Saturday including high temperatures which struggle to get past 10 on the mountain although the winds will be relatively calm. This confluence area is a key ingredient for what is to follow on Sunday as a major weather system approaches from the southwest. It is rather incredible actually to look at the upper air and surface maps and see so many things which are strikingly similar to Valentines Day 2007, a day which probably should be memorialized at MRG. In truth, it is dangerous for a prognosticator to make such analogies 4 days from the event and some key details are likely to change over the course of the next few days. With that said, there is very good agreement concerning a big noreaster this weekend, one which will provide the coast with a mix of snow, sleet, freezing rain and ice and one which will deal interior New England and much of northern New York a sizable snow event (and wind) or one that can be measured in feet. I don't want to get carried away here because it is early and hype as a tendency to fizzle. Another update in a day or two can probably zoom in on the details a little closer and we can go to work from there.




Seeing that I'm going to be at MRG Sunday and Monday I'm getting just a little bit excited.


----------



## JD (Dec 12, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I purchased some XC / BC Skis last night .. could this be a sign?



What skis did you get?


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 13, 2007)

So I just looked at the newest models and I'm worried were going to get another sleet event. 
The latest models I saw has the primary low tracking all the way up in to western pa before the secondary coastal low takes over. This makes me think a great deal of warm air is going to make it all the way up to at least the catskills.  Scott- tell me I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Zand (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks like a midnight start Saturday night with mainly snow except for a few hours of frozen precip around noon Sunday. Looks like plenty of moisture to go around with this one.


----------



## nelsapbm (Dec 14, 2007)

Just heard an early prediction of 1.5 feet for Burlington. We'll see when it gets closer. The Pats game should be a fun one!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 14, 2007)

nelsapbm said:


> The Pats game should be a fun one!



I have  a feeling based on what the forcast is trending to over SE MASS that Gillette Stadium is going to resemble a giant Slurpee!  I'm just thinking of wrapping myself ina giant sheet of Gore-tex for sitting in the stands for this one


----------



## Vortex (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't go the the games once the ski season stats. Fair weather fan.  I'll pop into a bar with my ski boots and watch some of the game. Have fun getting in and out of that place in a storm. Leave know and park.


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 14, 2007)

Pats don't want blizzard conditions.  They want to play in a dome with no weather. Their pass game is negatively affected by adverse weathe conditions. Didn't you all watch that Baltimore game? Their defense is also negatively affected by weather. The pats defense is designed to shut the run down EARLY while their o builds a lead. Then they play a two deep shell, drop into coverage and give you yards until the red zone where their larger slower linbackers have less ground to cover and become more effective.  If there is bad weather and the other team  just punds the ball then those slower backers can't drop into coverage and get worn out. 
SOOOOOO if you want pats to win 70-3 hope this storm comes later. 
IF you want the Pats to win 28-21 then hope for the full bore storm.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 14, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I don't go the the games once the ski season stats. Fair weather fan.  I'll pop into a bar with my ski boots and watch some of the game. Have fun getting in and out of that place in a storm. Leave know and park.



Normally this time of year I'm really tempted to give up my seat and be on the hill Sunday afternoons.  This is year is something different.  This Pats team is a special one and I want to savor eavery last minute since I know one day in the not to distant future, they'll be back to a 5 and 11 team or worse as they were when I was going to their games in the early 90's


----------



## WJenness (Dec 14, 2007)

Bob R said:


> I don't go the the games once the ski season stats. Fair weather fan.  I'll pop into a bar with my ski boots and watch some of the game. Have fun getting in and out of that place in a storm. Leave know and park.



I'm so happy that this week and next week have been moved to 4PM... i can ski in the mornings and early afternoon and then settle in and watch the game... I like.

-w


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm waiting on the latest forecasts...so far it looks like mixed precip through southern and central NE. :-x

Hope that changes...


----------



## KingM (Dec 14, 2007)

Go north, young man. To quote the Sugarbush web site: "The snow just keeps piling up. Plan your weekend accordingly."


----------



## billski (Dec 14, 2007)

*clearing the calendar*



KingM said:


> Go north, young man. To quote the Sugarbush web site: "The snow just keeps piling up. Plan your weekend accordingly."



agreed. Thursday was south, Sunday is north.  I'm considering waiting to pow day until tuesday if it's wicked windy on monday.


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 15, 2007)

Whose ready for a sleet party?

Every model run brings the warm layers of air further and further north!
BOOOOO!


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2007)

*All the more reason to get out NOW!*



ajl50 said:


> Whose ready for a sleet party?
> 
> Every model run brings the warm layers of air further and further north!
> BOOOOO!



I was just reading Scott's (powderfreak) missives from Friday, he is resigned to that as well.  We can only hope the higher altitudes miss most of it.  It's not looking good for mid to southern New England/NY.  

On a related note, Scott is prognosticating that we ARE going to have a substantial warm up that will last a significant number of weeks.uke:
All the more reason to get out NOW!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 15, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> Whose ready for a sleet party?
> 
> Every model run brings the warm layers of air further and further north!
> BOOOOO!



Last I heard around here was 6 inches of snow with an inch + of ice. If that's really the case, it's gonna be a disaster around here. :-( I can handle as much snow they can throw at me, but ice is just not fun for anyone.


----------



## hammer (Dec 15, 2007)

Now I'm really kicking myself for not getting out yesterday...:-(

Guess we'll have to see how far north the sleet/ice gets.


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2007)

*here kitty, kitty....*



wa-loaf said:


> Last I heard around here was 6 inches of snow with an inch + of ice. If that's really the case, it's gonna be a disaster around here. :-( I can handle as much snow they can throw at me, but ice is just not fun for anyone.



If you told me it was ice ontop of hardpack, I'd have issues.  However, if it's ice on top of the new snow, different issue, also vice-versa.

If ice cream shops can have mix-ins, so can we.  The sno-kittys should be able to make short order of it.  Do you wan M&M's or Reeese's pieces?:razz:  It may mess up the woods skiing however.

I usually decide where to go after a rain event based on how the resort deals with it slopeside.


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2007)

hammer said:


> Now I'm really kicking myself for not getting out yesterday...:-(
> 
> Guess we'll have to see how far north the sleet/ice gets.



I am issuing you a hall pass.  You may be excused.  Now git!


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 15, 2007)

billski said:


> I was just reading Scott's (powderfreak) missives from Friday, he is resigned to that as well.  We can only hope the higher altitudes miss most of it.  It's not looking good for mid to southern New England/NY.
> 
> On a related note, Scott is prognosticating that we ARE going to have a substantial warm up that will last a significant number of weeks.uke:
> All the more reason to get out NOW!



 Where is the powderfreak report from friday?


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2007)

*scott*



ajl50 said:


> Where is the powderfreak report from friday?


Scott was a wee bit sick.  I noticed his WCVB report was dated Thursday.   You can pick up his later thoughts, anyways here
http://list.uvm.edu/cgi-bin/wa?A1=ind0712B&L=SKIVT-L
do a ctl+F and search for "braa"


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 15, 2007)

billski said:


> Scott was a wee bit sick.  I noticed his WCVB report was dated Thursday.   You can pick up his later thoughts, anyways here
> http://list.uvm.edu/cgi-bin/wa?A1=ind0712B&L=SKIVT-L
> do a ctl+F and search for "braa"




Thanks!

My general take is that the highest snow total will be 10 inches. 
I see lots of sleet mixing in. 
Not that this is a terrible thing for early in the season. Sure two feet would be sweet but with all the blowing and driting most of that would end up in huge piles off trail. At least with a solid layer of heavy sleet we're getting a major base built up.  This early in the sason that can't be underestimated!


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My general take is that the highest snow total will be 10 inches.
> I see lots of sleet mixing in.
> Not that this is a terrible thing for early in the season. Sure two feet would be sweet but with all the blowing and driting most of that would end up in huge piles off trail. At least with a solid layer of heavy sleet we're getting a major base built up. This early in the sason that can't be underestimated!


 
agreed. I'm getting a bit spoiled. Compared with where we were last season, we're in heaven. It's just a shame to get sent back to purgagory after seeing the pearly gates :razz:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 15, 2007)

When I wake up tomorrow morning if it's freezing rain and sleet..I'm going back to bed..we got screwed the other day..1 inch of snow and an inch of ice at Blue mountain and Sno up in Scranton received 8 inches.


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 15, 2007)

Well don't even set the alam. Pa is all snow (little) then frozen crap (lots) and rain (some) so don't even bother. Just hunker down and watch the pats and eagles play. 
With the upper level warm air screaming at 35-40 knts up from the carolina's this morning I wouldn't even bet on the catskills getting much more than a nasty nasty does of sleet.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 15, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> Well don't even set the alam. Pa is all snow (little) then frozen crap (lots) and rain (some) so don't even bother. Just hunker down and watch the pats and eagles play.
> With the upper level warm air screaming at 35-40 knts up from the carolina's this morning I wouldn't even bet on the catskills getting much more than a nasty nasty does of sleet.



Yeah after 9 days of skiing in a row..tomorrow might be a rest day..then my next rest day will probably be Christmas..


----------



## powderfreak (Dec 15, 2007)

Sorry guys, trying not to forget over here...I just posted this at skivt-l (mostly Burlington area and adjacent VT):

Heavy snow will develop by morning across the north country...with quite a
furious burst of snow expected during the late morning hours.  Snow will
likely be falling at 1-2"/hr tomorrow morning everywhere.  Then, warm layer
at 9,000ft will advect north through the area changing us to sleet for the
afternoon.  We will have been dryslotted during this time, too, so Sunday
afternoon will feature light precipitation in the form of sleet.  By 5-6pm
the cold conveyor belt on the backside of the low will change sleet back to
snow and as the deformation band moves back through (especially northern VT)
snow will become heavy again.  Upslope enhancement tomorrow night will
result in heavy snowfall along the western slopes of the Greens as well as
good snowfall in the CPV.  

Totals of 12-24" are still expected at the ski resorts from Sugarbush
northward with amounts increasing as you head north.  Most populated regions
will see between 12-16" with some spots in northern VT seeing 20".  The
Adirondacks and northern NY are going to get crushed with 18-24" likely at
Whiteface.  

Upslope snow will continue through a good chunk of Monday with additional
accumulations.  This will be a long storm for the ski resorts and totals
will likely continue to rise through Monday afternoon.  It is not
unreasonable to think the northern Vermont resorts will be measuring 20-30"
by Monday afternoon.  

I'm concerned with wind hold on Monday morning so keep that in mind.  

-Scott


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 16, 2007)

Very heavy sleet woke me out ot bed at 4:45am and now I am going back to bed. We got about 2" of snow and sleet. I am a bit worried about alot of freezing rain at out altitude especially with the temperature at 21F.

The wind is howling from the south over our mountaintop location right now.

NOAA is calling for snow wednesday night, and again on friday, looks like a white chistmas. Skiing is out for me right now as I am developing a nasty head cold.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2007)

22 degrees here in Allentown and it's been sleeting and freezing rain all night..I'm going to go outside and take a walk..real feel is below zero with the high winds..


----------



## RISkier (Dec 16, 2007)

We're getting mostly sleet so far this morning, and quite a bit of it.  Was hoping to get some Christmas shopping done today but things will have to change before I'm venturing out on the roads.  Still early.  Hope it dumps on the mountains.


----------



## Zand (Dec 16, 2007)

Heavy snow with sleet mixed in here. Very strong winds and a temp of 12. They greatly reduced the forecasted temp and brought up the snow totals here. It was almost a qhite out a few minutes ago but now we're about to get dry-slotted.Can't even tell how much we've gotten so far because of the blowing going on but it was a very heavy band.


----------



## ckofer (Dec 16, 2007)

Southeastern NH, Sunday 730 am

We've got a few inches, 11 degrees and the snow is falling pretty fast-not huge flakes but has a foggy look. 

This deck was clear when I went to bed.


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2007)

*lex 8am 12/16*

Lexington, MA - light dusting 4-7am, heavy snow started about 7AM.  Must be about 1.5"/hour.  Cross-fingers, looking for base accum.  7:15AM picture


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, we've already got about 6 inches and it's really dumping. I have to head out and get more gas for the snowblower. Not supposed to get sleet until noon, so we're probably good for 10+ before then. The radar shows the snow/rain line pretty far south still.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2007)

Another Nor'Sleetster for us. All sleet, probably 4" so far and 19F right now.


----------



## dmc (Dec 16, 2007)

Nasty nasty day here in Hunter...
Windy... Icey snow...  Maybe 8" last night..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2007)

I just returned from a 30 minute walk to and from a mini-market. When I left the surface was mostly sleet and there was a persistant light freezing rain. There are actually some sleet drifts due to a strong east wind. The temperature was in the mid 20s but the reelfeel was near zero. The main roads are plowed by icy and I could ski on the secondary roads. By the time I got to the store I was covered in a sheet of ice. I bought all the neccassary provisions to get me through the day. Devil dogs, jerky, cheese-itz, and tomato soup..oh yeah and Sugar Free Red Bull..2 cans..steezy..The woman at the mini-mart said it's been busy this morning with plow truck drivers. Because the sleet accumulation is so dense..the piles in parking lots are getting pretty big. 

According to channel 10 news..it's 41 degrees at the philly airport, 32 in Quakertown and Doylestown, and 27 degrees up here in Allentown. It looks like freezing rain for much of the morning followed by a changeover to plain rain..then tonight it's going to get cold and even windier and everything is going to freeze solid. If you don't have to go out, don't...I'm personally waiting to clear off my car until it's above freezing this afternoon. 

The snowpack consits of the remaining crusty accumulation from Thursday, a thin layer of ice from the freezing rain that fell around midnight, about an inch of sleet that fell overnight and now a thin but growing coating of ice on top...a mo-fo parfait..


----------



## hammer (Dec 16, 2007)

Just south of Nashua NH it's still snowing...big flakes. Measured about 6" on my front door steps about 30 minutes ago.

TWC has the local temp at 14 degrees but Boston (~35 miles away) is reporting 30 degrees. Would like to see the cold air stay in place.


----------



## ckofer (Dec 16, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I attempted to go to Gunstock this morning but I couldn't even make it to the end of the street over 8" of nice dry powder too. It is killing me being stuck at the house knowing the goods are out there to be had... It is still snowing hard but they just plowed the street maybe I will try again in a a couple of hours. I will keep an eye on the radar.



Channel 9 news just announced that some or most of roads will not be scraped prior to the shift to rain so that the ice won't form directly on the pavement. In other words, the driving will suck all day.

*"Your typical city involved in a typical daydream*
* Hang it up and see what tomorrow brings"*​


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 16, 2007)

From the looks of the radar right now this storm looks not good. 
Huge dry slot all the way up into the catskills - looks like the primary low went all the way up there and the secondary hasn't taken over yet. I'm no powderfreak but it seems like this isn't going to drop the 14 inches predicted. Just seems too disorganized with the sup strong south wind. 
BOOO
oh well- eight is great


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 16, 2007)

Uh oh, spoke too soon. 7 inches with sleet coming down hard now and it's still 17 degrees. Went out to get gas for the snowblower and had some fun in our unplowed street on the way.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 16, 2007)

We have about 5" of snow/sleet here with a sreaming south wind. Right now it's just snowing very lightly and 24F. Hopefully the freezing rain stays away as rain on top of 12" + of snowpack will make for a potential flood.


----------



## KingM (Dec 16, 2007)

Absolutely dumping in the MRV at the moment. We've got Marc from AZ staying at the inn, together with a couple of his buddies and a whole bunch of other storm chasers. A couple of people really should have thought twice about what kind of car they were driving before they headed into the teeth of a major Vermont snowstorm. One guy could barely even escape the parking lot; I have no idea how he'll make it up the Sugarbush Access Road.

It's tough knowing that I've got to stay in today and fight to keep the business from getting snowed in, when I really want to be up skiing. But I imagine I'll get my days in this week.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2007)

Jay Peak could have 3 feet by Tuesday morning...one of the guys from www.paskiandride.com is heading up there on the 19th, I'm very jealous.  It's light freezing rain right now in Allentown..it should get above freezing for a bit this afternoon and then tonight everything should freeze solid..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 16, 2007)

Seroius dumping here  this am


----------



## nelsapbm (Dec 16, 2007)

Dumping in the Champlain Valley too. Just ran up to the store and can tell you that the road crews can't keep up. It's coming down at least an inch an hour.


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2007)

Changed to ice pellets /hail about 9AM here in Lex. Mass.  Winds starting to pick up to maybe 10mph so far.  There was about 6-8" of fluffy stuff on the ground.  The ice should ruin the poofy part, but if it gets and stays cold, we'll have a nice base.  Have to checkout snowman-making potential later.  Just as well, I am still aching from the Friday pow day.

I was surprised when my wife came home from our weekly shopping trip with milk and bread.  I wonder if the milk and bread thing is a vast Vermont Dairy Coop conspiracy? 

10;15 check that - it just turned back to snow, temps @30..


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 16, 2007)

I am about to go out for breakfast supplies. I just got all new Nokian winter tires for my car on friday, so I am eager to test them out. After the drive home on thurday with all season tires I figures it was time to change them with all the driving that I do in winter conditions.

We keep going back and forth between snow and sleet. Still stuck at 24F


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 16, 2007)

The new tires are great and I charged up the steep hill to our house and through the deep snow in our driveway. It's now freezing rain/sleet and 26F.


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 16, 2007)

Radar Showing huge dry slot up over adks, btv and mountains. Looks like the secondary low needs to form soon here. Showing signs of that happening over delmarva right now -- if you want more heavy snow this low better get organized fast.


----------



## nelsapbm (Dec 16, 2007)

Yup...we're in a lull. Hasnt snowed for about an hour. The best is yet to come though!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 16, 2007)

Its been puking here all am   just plowed about a foot  have standing snow in my backyard thats KNEE deep  now , and still going strong


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 16, 2007)

We're back to snow and temps are in the teens. Just cleared out about 8+ from the driveway. I'll probably have to give it another sweep before dinner.


----------



## Zand (Dec 16, 2007)

Big dry slot over us on the radar but it is lightly snowing with a crazy wind. We probably have a good 6" from this morning with more to come. Currenlt up to 18 degrees with the wind chill hanging around 5.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 16, 2007)

We just got our driveway plowed out, and it's still freezing rain and 31F.


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 16, 2007)

Changed back to snow in WNY, intermittently. What was purported to wind up being 12 inches overnight, turned out to be 2 inches of sleet by morning.  In another dry slot now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 16, 2007)

Here in the A, temps are finally above freezing at 33 degrees..apparently Scranton changed back to moderate snow..this storm is great.  Everybody as far south as Spring mountain is going to end up with a net gain in snowpack..not as much as origionally forecasted for some but better than last seasons 60 degree rain.


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 16, 2007)

secondary reorganizing very well. Going to work out very well I think for whiteface, northern vt. weird ass storm


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> We just got our driveway plowed out, and it's still freezing rain and 31F.



Weird here. NWS was calling for a high of 38F and we barely made it to the current high of 26F. Mostly sleet today. Tough to measure, but probably 4". We had a bit of freezing rain but nothing is falling currently. Hopefully we'll pick up a bit of snow with the wrap-around. If we get a few inches of snow this week, the woods at Sundown will be ready.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 16, 2007)

There is a coastal front nearby to our east with Willimantic at 37F, while my father in Enfield 16 miles NW is at 24F.

We have a light freezing drizzle and 32F.

I think the storm is just about over for me, and I am happy we did not get the heavy rain and flooding that was predicted.

Looks like I will be in Maine this weekend. Sunday River, Sugarloaf and Saddleback, saturday-monday.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 16, 2007)

We are STILL getting absolutely POUNDED  in the St Lawrence river Valley and have been since 3 am , I just plowed the second time since 10am . We are in POW  yesterday i skied in teh Best POW in many a year  all trails open baby !!


----------



## Zand (Dec 16, 2007)

Light freezing rain here right now. Just went outside for the first time today. Had to go out the garage because I couldn't even get out the front door. We probably got about 8" before the ice, but it's impossible to tell because there are drifts out there of 3'+. The trees are all caked with ice and the wind is howling. Lights have flickered a few times. The light icing on the snow is holding most of it down which of a good thing... otherwise we'd be down to bare ground in many places by now. This will help the snowmobile trails greatly by adding a very good base and if we get more snow on this crust it'll be beautiful out there.


----------



## JD (Dec 16, 2007)

Hammering in Stowe.  Looks like we are gonna get a great back half of this storm on Mansfield.  Left the hill with 12-15 new at 2:30.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 16, 2007)

Light freezing drizzle, and thick fog here in Coventry. I had to shovel out the 4-5" of heavy wet snow left in front of my garage that the plow cannot reach and it was heavy work. Thankfully I have a junior snow removal companion in training.

The bare driveway surface is good for ice skating:-o


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 16, 2007)

I posted too soon, its now snowing again. Of course it would be after I finished shoveling the driveway:evil:


----------



## bdjeep (Dec 16, 2007)

We got about 8 inches here in metrowest Boston, with a thin crusty sleet/freezing rain layer that is still falling.  Messy stuff...very glad I bought a snowblower back in Sept.  Don't know how I survived without it.

Too soon to tell, but Friday's rain forecast for metro Boston has changed to possible snow.  This has been an incredible December.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2007)

We're up to 29F and finished the daylight hours with intermittent freezing rain and snow. I'm glad our snow pack didn't take much of a hit with this one.


----------



## Zand (Dec 16, 2007)

Just had a big squall come in. Started off as heavy freezing rain for 5 minutes, went quickly over to sleet, and now huge snow flakes are pummeling down. Snow depth is pushing a foot and a half here. Very nice base-making storm.

7 PM edit: Temp has gone from 25 to 29 and back down to 23 here in the last 45 minutes. Still snowing.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 16, 2007)

Zand said:


> Just had a big squall come in. Started off as heavy freezing rain for 5 minutes, went quickly over to sleet, and now huge snow flakes are pummeling down. Snow depth is pushing a foot and a half here. Very nice base-making storm.
> 
> 7 PM edit: Temp has gone from 25 to 29 and back down to 23 here in the last 45 minutes. Still snowing.


 
Thats what we just finished off with and it gave us a coating of new snow and the temperature dropped from 32.5F to 29.3F in about 10 minutes.

More snow is off to the west in NE P.A and may clip me in about 1-2 hours.


----------



## Zand (Dec 16, 2007)

A rogue snow shower just popped up right over us and it's sporting very heavy snow and big flakes. It also doesn't seem to be moving too quickly so maybe we can get a little more accumulation.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 18, 2007)

KingM said:


> Absolutely dumping in the MRV at the moment. We've got Marc from AZ staying at the inn, together with a couple of his buddies and a whole bunch of other storm chasers. A couple of people really should have thought twice about what kind of car they were driving before they headed into the teeth of a major Vermont snowstorm. One guy could barely even escape the parking lot; I have no idea how he'll make it up the Sugarbush Access Road.
> 
> It's tough knowing that I've got to stay in today and fight to keep the business from getting snowed in, when I really want to be up skiing. But I imagine I'll get my days in this week.




I was Marc's friend with the long hair and the car the couldn't get out of the parking lot Monday morning.  So have you got out skiing yet?  Monday was quite awesome.


----------



## koreshot (Dec 19, 2007)

awf170 said:


> I was Marc's friend with the long hair and the car the couldn't get out of the parking lot Monday morning.  So have you got out skiing yet?  Monday was quite awesome.



Austin, did you guys get out Sunday/Monday?  How was it?.....


.... lie to me and tell me it was bad, so I don't feel bad about not going.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 19, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Austin, did you guys get out Sunday/Monday?  How was it?.....
> 
> 
> .... lie to me and tell me it was bad, so I don't feel bad about not going.



It was really windy and cold.  The double didn't run at all Sunday and they shut down the single at 1 pm.  The single line was so long Sunday that I only got in 4 runs.  I have a little bit of frostbite on my chin, I couldn't get my car of KingM's lot Monday morning, and the lodge was so crowded that we had to go upstairs to eat.  Sugarbush was on wind hold Monday so it was crowded.  














(Well, I didn't lie to you, but I might have left a few things out)


----------

